# Forum General Penpals and Language Exchange  hey guys!

## nancycreep

Hello!
My name is Mary,I`m 21 and I`m half russian and live in Moscow.
I would like to find people whom I can help with Russian and on the other way who I can practice English with.. I think I`ve got middle level of English knowledge but have difficulty in writing so it would be great to have someone who I can write letters to  :: 
I study at The Moscow State University of Culture and Art. 
Really like reading and music. 
My favorite bands: Radiohead,Tegan and Sara,The Dresden dolls.
My fave writers:Milan Kundera,John Irving,Somerset Maugham
Also I`m fond of Canada and the USA and planning to visit these counties next summer  ::

----------


## pure morning

radiohead is one of my favorite too) and i guese, u listen to placebo? i think so because of your nickname)

----------


## MetalPoki

your english is very fine actually  ::  but if you need someone to talk to you can look for me  ::  (but i'm not from US)

----------


## xjimmy07x

Hello my name is Jimmy Czernek, I go to college in America and I would love to help you with writing in english! However, I would also like to learn about the culture and everything really about russia.

----------

